# Rate my male model photoshoot



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

I will send that by email to Balenciaga and try modeling


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## VST (Jan 28, 2019)

Vogue


----------



## IceCutter (Jan 28, 2019)

Smoking cigarettes will make spotty skin worse


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 28, 2019)

>Taking selfies on the terrace
>Model photoshoot


----------



## VST (Jan 28, 2019)

IceCutter said:


> Smoking cigarettes will make spotty skin worse


He is modelling for Domino's Pizza.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 28, 2019)

VST said:


> He is modelling for Domino's Pizza.


Top KEK


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 28, 2019)

Do you want me to airbrush the acne off first?


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Jan 28, 2019)

That sigarett you suck on isnt doing you any favors. Just saying.


----------



## Sizzurp (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 28, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> That sigarett you suck on isnt doing you any favors. Just saying.


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 28, 2019)

where is the male model?


----------



## Hebbe wem (Jan 28, 2019)

You are good looking but not modell looking


----------



## Autist (Jan 28, 2019)

Jason Blaha level delusion. You have no features that stand out for modeling and your harmony isn't that great.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 16509


Tihi rate me


----------



## Nibba (Jan 28, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Tihi rate me


Props to anyone who wants to find my thread on that an link it


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Props to anyone who wants to find my thread on that an link it


Nudgenudge winkwink  


Also i do not see the hollow cheeks you claim to have Arcbrah


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Nibba (Jan 28, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Nudgenudge winkwink
> 
> 
> Also i do not see the hollow cheeks you claim to have Arcbrah


He has hallow ass cheeks


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> He has hallow ass cheeks


Dont see it tbh


----------



## Nibba (Jan 28, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Dont see it tbh


U have not seen his sexy ass ?


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 28, 2019)

And the most delusional user award goes to...


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> U have not seen his sexy ass ?


Ive seen yours tho ?


----------



## androidcel (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## GoonCel (Jan 28, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 16516
> View attachment 16516
> View attachment 16516
> View attachment 16516
> ...


----------



## Nibba (Jan 28, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Ive seen yours tho ?


Love u bb ?


----------



## Kenma (Jan 28, 2019)

With that skin? No


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 28, 2019)

This is honestly hilarious


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 28, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 16516
> View attachment 16516
> View attachment 16516
> View attachment 16516
> ...







Twins?


----------



## androidcel (Jan 28, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 16532
> 
> Twins?


Yes, both are huge slayers and smoke.


----------



## bolgin (Jan 28, 2019)

what a handsome french chad you are!!!


crisick would be very proud of your larp! =)


----------



## Kenma (Jan 28, 2019)

Make your dreams come true boyo 
Looksmax.org trusts in you


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 28, 2019)

>Whips out his shitty camera
>Walks out to his back garden
>Takes an autistic picture

"Model Photoshoot"


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 28, 2019)

OP take an iq test and post results, thanks


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bolgin (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bolgin (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 283 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Jaded (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 28, 2019)

Jaded said:


> View attachment 16573
> View attachment 16574
> View attachment 16575
> View attachment 16576
> ...


Jaded, would you like to be reborn with a new avatar and title?

Also @OP


----------



## Autist (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

Im actually a 6psl, that’s male model tier


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Im actually a 6psl, that’s male model tier


I'm a 5 or 6 psl and I'm not a fucking model tier chad lol, keep coping and getting lung cancer popcorn lungs.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Im actually a 6psl, that’s male model tier







>6 psl
>Model tier
Pick one

By that logic im expecting a call from 5 modeling agencies


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I'm a 5 or 6 psl and I'm not a fucking model tier chad lol, keep coping and getting lung cancer popcorn lungs.


You’re not 6psl lol you’re ugly asf


Psychonaut said:


> I'm a 5 or 6 psl and I'm not a fucking model tier chad lol, keep coping and getting lung cancer popcorn lungs.


And between 5psl and 6psl there is a huge gap. 6psl means 8/10 irl


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> You’re not 6psl lol you’re ugly asf
> 
> And between 5psl and 6psl there is a huge gap. 6psl means 8/10 irl


Yeah? Tell that to all the fucking girls and traps who've wanted to fuck me over the past year


----------



## androidcel (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> You’re not 6psl lol you’re ugly asf
> 
> And between 5psl and 6psl there is a huge gap. 6psl means 8/10 irl


high iq


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Yeah? Tell that to all the fucking girls and traps who've wanted to fuck me over the past year



Post ur pic I’m gonna tell you what’s your psl. But I doubt you’re 6psl


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Post ur pic I’m gonna tell you what’s your psl. But I doubt you’re 6psl


https://looksmax.org/threads/rvte-a-gvnger-part-2.8685/


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Yeah? Tell that to all the fucking girls and traps who've wanted to fuck me over the past year



Words just words we don’t believe you+ you fucked no one. If I post pics of my top 5 girls that I tucked you will real rope


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 28, 2019)

arcBRAH i mog you with stand power ZA WARUDO


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Yeah? Tell that to all the fucking girls and traps who've wanted to fuck me over the past year



Fucking shitty pic, angle, lightening frauded that’s not representative of what you look like


TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 16590
> 
> >6 psl
> >Model tier
> ...





Psychonaut said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/rvte-a-gvnger-part-2.8685/



And btw the quality of the pic is to low but even with that you’re far away from 6psl


----------



## Autist (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Im actually a 6psl, that’s male model tier


models are psl7+ and you are not mm tier


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

Autist said:


> models are psl7+ and you are not mm tier



Yeah top models like barret or Chico. I’m talking about modelling just to have some extra money. My ex is a 6psl, 6.5 maybe and she did modelling for 2 years and earn a lot


----------



## Autist (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Yeah top models like barret or Chico. I’m talking about modelling just to have some extra money. My ex is a 6psl, 6.5 maybe and she did modelling for 2 years and earn a lot


If you're serious about modeling then get someone with a decent camera to take photos for you. Front shot, profile shot, 3/4 view shot and full body shot.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

Autist said:


> If you're serious about modeling then get someone with a decent camera to take photos for you. Front shot, profile shot, 3/4 view shot and full body shot.



Ok i will, i will improve my psl with at least 1 points with pro shooting, means that I’m a male model


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jan 28, 2019)

just fucking banderas


----------



## androidcel (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Ok i will, i will improve my psl with at least 1 points with pro shooting, means that I’m a male model







high iq


----------



## Jaded (Jan 28, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Jaded, would you like to be reborn with a new avatar and title?
> 
> Also @OP
> View attachment 16583


Yes bro


----------



## Autist (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Ok i will, i will improve my psl with at least 1 points with pro shooting, means that I’m a male model


Doesn't have to pro but stop with the seflies


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Ok i will, i will improve my psl with at least 1 points with pro shooting, means that I’m a male model


Your head look like a pizza.


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jan 28, 2019)

Felix97 said:


>


is he taking a dump?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 28, 2019)

Seriously enough of this you are not a model and you never will be arcbrah


----------



## androidcel (Jan 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Seriously enough of this you are not a model and you never will be arcbrah


Cope, he had model tier gf


----------



## Nibba (Jan 28, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Cope, he had model tier gf


Oh you're right I'm.being silly look at this frame




Oh wait I got him mixed up with chico!


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Oh you're right I'm.being silly look at this frame
> View attachment 16601
> 
> Oh wait I got him mixed up with chico!



If course he has a better frame he’s like 6.4 and I’m 6.1.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 28, 2019)

@Arceus300 some nice autistic fantasy you got going on in your head


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Oh you're right I'm.being silly look at this frame
> View attachment 16601
> 
> Oh wait I got him mixed up with chico!


it's hard to notice the difference, his eye height is only 5 times chico's


----------



## Nibba (Jan 28, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> @Arceus300 some nice autistic fantasy you got going on in your head


He doesn't seem to understand giving us more pics and videos is not gonna change our mind. I mean what guy goes to true rate me if he's so secure in himself


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> He doesn't seem to understand giving us more pics and videos is not gonna change our mind. I mean what guy goes to true rate me if he's so secure in himself


Tbh him and a few other larpers keep shitposting and I'm reporting them


----------



## Nibba (Jan 28, 2019)

dotacel said:


> it's hard to notice the difference, his eye height is only 5 times chico's


Dude he literally mogs Chico you're coping


----------



## androidcel (Jan 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Dude he literally mogs Chico you're coping
> View attachment 16605


@Arceus300 will become new psl god when he will clear his skin.


----------



## bolgin (Jan 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Dude he literally mogs Chico you're coping
> View attachment 16605


i don't know what is going on this thread

is he seriously thinks he is good looking or just trolling?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 28, 2019)

androidcel said:


> @Arceus300 will become new psl god when he will clear his skin.


He looks feminine af the niggers that say he's attractive are gay like most of the psl community gay in denial


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Dude he literally mogs Chico you're coping
> View attachment 16605


high t


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

bolgin said:


> i don't know what is going on this thread
> 
> is he seriously thinks he is good looking or just trolling?



What a clown of course I’m gl faggot


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 28, 2019)

bolgin said:


> i don't know what is going on this thread
> 
> is he seriously thinks he is good looking or just trolling?


he been posting like this for a long time...even before i join


----------



## androidcel (Jan 28, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> He looks feminine af the niggers that say he's attractive are gay like most of the psl community gay in denial


Cope tbh, prime foids want pretty boys like a Lord Chico.


----------



## Autist (Jan 28, 2019)

bolgin said:


> i don't know what is going on this thread
> 
> is he seriously thinks he is good looking or just trolling?


best looking guy here mogs JustChris and Nibba into oblivion


----------



## bolgin (Jan 28, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> he been posting like this for a long time...even before i join


hahahah what a good poster

@Arceus300 don't be sad my son, you might be look like a jewish kike but at least you have a posting humour


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 28, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Cope tbh, prime foids want pretty boys like a Lord Chico.


Not cope you don't know what females want hell you yourself have no clue as to what it is that you want, never leaving your basement


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 28, 2019)

Good luck man


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 16606
> View attachment 16606
> View attachment 16606
> View attachment 16606
> ...


gigachad bones tbh


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 28, 2019)

dotacel said:


> gigachad bones tbh


Legit potato injected with estrogen


----------



## Nibba (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> What a clown of course I’m gl faggot













dotacel said:


> gigachad bones tbh


Rare arcbrah pics


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


>








he mogs my avi to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 16607
> 
> View attachment 16608
> 
> ...


he has some top tier dick sucking lips tbh


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> He looks feminine af the niggers that say he's attractive are gay like most of the psl community gay in denial



Have feminine features with strong bones and wide face is optimal, oh wait that’s actually my case+ strong brow ridge, thick low set brows. And I’m young looking also cause I’m young don’t be to jealous. And in motion I will outdlay your ass with my deep voice my height and my decent frame.


dotacel said:


> gigachad bones tbh



That was one year ago and it’s not reprensative on how I look, stop coping


Nibba said:


> View attachment 16607
> 
> View attachment 16608
> 
> ...



Stop your cope you cherry pic every single pic you posted here. That’s a bad pic of me like I explain I was drunk and tired, you cannot look good on every pic, see on google pic of Chico and barret they look subhuman also on certain pic


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Have feminine features with strong bones and wide face is optimal, oh wait that’s actually my case+ strong brow ridge, thick low set brows. And I’m young looking also cause I’m young don’t be to jealous. And in motion I will outdlay your ass with my deep voice my height and my decent frame.
> 
> 
> That was one year ago and it’s not reprensative on how I look, stop coping


see my other thread


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 28, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Have feminine features with strong bones and wide face is optimal, oh wait that’s actually my case+ strong brow ridge, thick low set brows. And I’m young looking also cause I’m young don’t be to jealous. And in motion I will outdlay your ass with my deep voice my height and my decent frame.
> 
> 
> That was one year ago and it’s not reprensative on how I look, stop coping
> ...


you don't have low set brows lol


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 16606
> View attachment 16606
> View attachment 16606
> View attachment 16606
> ...



With what ? This idont give a fuck. You guys will look worser than me in the same configuration. This pic is not representative of my physique


dotacel said:


> you don't have low set brows lol



Of course I have see my pictures


----------



## dogtown (Jan 28, 2019)

Boyo you look good.

But you don’t have a strong browridge, neither do you want one.
Your brows are not low set, and before you cope by calling me a cope and I can send you pictures of an actual strong browridge and low set brows. If you please


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 16, 2019)

How can I cope not being a mm?


----------



## shimada (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 1, 2020)

@mods sticky this thread


----------

